# Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....



## Timbo86 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

ich bin der neue hier 
Ich habe mir am Mittwoch einen Tonnenfilter gebaut da ich das Tägliche saubermachen des alten Filters echt leid war!
Ich habe mir eine 300litr Tonne aus dem Baumarkt zugelegt. Von unten angefangen mit 20 Filterbürsten in 30cm länge.
Dann 2 lagen Japanmatten ( 10 cm)
und zum Schluss noch 10 cm Filz. 
Davor natürlich noch eine UVC Lampe.

Nun wollte ich fragen, wie ich diesen Filter am besten einlaufen lassen kann und wie lange dies normal dauert?

Bilder folgen 
[WIKI][/WIKI]
LG Tim


----------



## frido (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Hallo,

alle Medien in eine Tonne zu stopfen ist nicht optimal. Die Bürsten fangen den groben Dreck ab, du kannst sie aber schlecht reinigen, da die Matten und der Pfilz darüber liegen. Hast du einen Vorfilter (Compactsieve oder Siebfilter) vorgeschaltet-wenn nicht, wird deine Tonne in kurzer Zeit dicht sein. Ich habe auch nur eine Tonne mit 100 liter __ Hel-x und einem vorgeschaltetem Siebfilter. Der Vorfilter wird aller drei, vier Tage gereinigt (2 Minuten), die Tonne mit dem Hel-x wird ein mal in der Saison durchgrührt und das Wasser abgelassen.
Einlaufzeit ist von einigen Faktoren abhängig. In der Regel dauert es 3-4 Wochen, bis die Bioabteilung zuverlässig ihre Arbeit verrichtet. 

Grüße


----------



## Timbo86 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

ne einen Vorfilter habe ich leider nicht.... kann man einen solchen auch selber bauen??
ja ich habe ja nicht die Mänge an Wasser, deshalb dachte ich es wird reichen.

Soll ich die UVC Lampe anschalten oder noch warten?


----------



## Nori (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Hallo Timbo,
dein Filter erinnert mich etwas an meine Konstruktion - ich hatte auch noch Bürsten übrig und hab die verbaut - ich hab diese allerdings in  2 Blöcke zusammengefasst und jede Bürste in ein Drainagerohr gepackt - damit kann ich die Teile bei Bedarf mit 2 Handgriffen herausnehmen und ich hab eine stabile Unterlage für die folgenden Medien.
Die Japanmatten filtern zu wenig raus - besser wäre normaler Filterschaum in PPI 10, PPI 20 und PPI 30 - je 5 cm dick.
Der Filz ist zu fein und wird sich schnell zusetzen - ich hab da 50 Liter __ Hel-X in 2 Säcke gepackt - so läuft der Filter in Verbindung mit einem Vorfilter (Compactsieve) die Saison durch ohne dass ich Hand anlegen muss - einzig alle 4-6 Wochen lasse ich mal den Bodensatz mittels eingebauter Schmutzpumpe ab!

Funzt seit ein paar Jahren für meinen Besatz (nur Goldis) perfekt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Timbo86 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## frido (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Klar kannste einen Vorfilter auch selbst bauen. Anleitungen findest du hier im Forum. Für ein Compactsieve musst du ca. 200 € rechnen-selber bauen ist natürlich um einiges günstiger.


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Hallo Timbo,
zum Einlaufen nimmst du am besten etwas von dem Dreck im alten.
Darin sind viele Bakterien noch enthalten.

Man sollte versuchen einen Teil der Biomasse schon in einem Vorfilter herrauszuholen.
Diese belastet dann den Filter nicht mehr. Der Nährstoffgehalt im Teich sinkt dann auch.


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Hallo Tim,
erst mal auch ein freundliches Hallo! von mir. Mit Deiner Filtertonne hast Du schon mal einen großen Sprung nach vorne getan, also lass Dich nicht entmutigen !
Die Wirkung von Filtern wird mitunter leicht überschätzt, da sie ja primär Nährstoffe "umwandeln", mit Ausnahme des Stickstoff-Kreislaufs bei richtiger Auslegung. Eine großzügigere Dimensionierung und/oder eine Vorfilterung reduziert dagegen auch die restlichen Komponenten.
Was bei Dir nötig ist, habe ich nicht recherchiert. Schau mal bei trautchen nach, wenn Du was zu einem einfachen Tonnenfilter suchst. Auf jeden Fall ist eine Vorfilterung sinnvoll, sofern hierdurch Material abgetrennt wird.


----------



## Timbo86 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Ich war grade einkaufen um den Filter zu bauen, nur leider finde kein passendes Filtersieb...
Wo bekommt man sowas her?

Soll ich die UVC-Lampe schon anschalten oder noch waren?


----------



## Nori (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Warte 1-2 Wochen nach der Erstinbetriebnahme des Filters ab, bevor du den UVC anschaltest.

Hast dir mal alles durchgerechnet mit dem Selbstbau - die V 2 A Siebmatte ist noch der geringste Posten - die Anschlüße, das Gehäuse, der Rahmen für das Sieb (Edelstahl oder Kunststoff), die Nieten und Schrauben (soll alles Rostfrei sein - also keine verzinkten Sachen!) und und ...

Lies auch mal hier im Forum die Meinungen von Leuten, die von einem Eigenbau-Siebfilter auf ein richtiges Spaltsieb umgestiegen sind - ich würde gleich ein Bofitec oder Compactsieve kaufen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Timbo86 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Also ich habe den vorfilter nun fertig! Bilder folgen 
Ich habe nun mit allem ca 40€ gezählt find ich jetzt nicht so teuer im Gegensatz zu 200+€ 
Was ich jetzt noch brauche ist ne Edelstahlsieb.... 40x30cm. Zur Zeit dient eine Strumpfhose 
Wo bekomme ich so ein Sieb/Filter her??


----------



## Nori (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Siebfilter gibt's als Rollenware in Ebay (gib Siebfilter oder Edelstahlsieb etc. ein) - vergleich aber bitte diese Siebfilterkiste nicht mit einem Spaltsiebfilter - das Spaltsieb allein (ohne Gehäuse!) kostet schon über 100,- €.

Gruß Nori


----------



## juerg_we (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Hallo,
also bei mir war jetzt nach 3 wochen die 1ste kasette voll (siebfläche 2 mal 210mm mal 610mm)
und der spaltsieb arbeitet immer noch ohne probleme,beide fast gleicher wasserdurchlauf,meine empfehlung 
hohl dir einen spaltsieb ,ist alle mal sein geld wert.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Timbo86 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Was genau ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Spaltsieb und einem Edelstahlsieb?
Bei mir gibt es mit einem Spaltsieb dann wohl ein Platzproblem ( siehe Bilder ). Für Ideen bin ich natürlich offen


----------



## Nori (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Das normale Edelstahlsieb ist wie ein Sieb, dass man auch im Haushalt findet - ein Spaltsieb ist ein festes Sieb, dass eben nicht nur "Löcher" hat, sondern feine Spalten.
Es hat den großen Vorteil, dass es sich nicht so schnell mit Biofilm zusetzt und dass man keinen Rahmen etc. braucht, da das Sieb selbst stabil ist.
Hier Beispiele:

http://www.google.de/search?q=spalt...XZtAa1tIC4BQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=422

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sandra1976 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neuer Tonnenfilter einlaufen lassen....*

Auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo,
wir haben die organischen Matten oder auch Japanmatten gegen ganz feine Schaumstofffilter eingetauscht, da die Japanmatten sich einfach zu schnell zusetzen und dann den Filter relativ schnell überlaufen (bei uns in den nächsten Schacht, der dann aber auch sehr schnell zu geht). Mit den Schaumstoffmatten bleibt der Durchlass länger gewährleistet. Einen Vorsieb (wie im Haushalt) haben wir auch aber der Nachteil ist wirklich, dass ich ihn alle 1-2 Tage in der "Hochsaison" abspritzen muss. Kein Drama, dauert nur 2 Minuten, aber ich denke ein Spaltsieb ist in Verbindung mit dem Vorsieb viel besser.
Klappt schon! Drück dir die Daumen, dass alles klappt
Gruß Sandra


----------

